# Sealed tank due to escape artist...



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a stupid question... My baby snowflake eel escaped his tank so I had to seal the sucker up with duct tape. Which means no fresh air is getting into the environment... Won't that be a problem?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Norman said:


> I have a stupid question... My baby snowflake eel escaped his tank so I had to seal the sucker up with duct tape. Which means no fresh air is getting into the environment... Won't that be a problem?


Yes, surely is.

You need to use a window screen mesh cover.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks... I suspected as much. Will grab some tomorrow. For now I open the lid a lot... When he's not looking.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

bulk reef supply has great screen kits.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

teemee said:


> bulk reef supply has great screen kits.


Oh thanks... I'll check it out. Is it local or online?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

online - they're in the states, but ship here.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/catalog/product/view/id/1810/


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

teemee said:


> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/catalog/product/view/id/1810/


Thanks found it...pretty pricey... I just need to cover a small area at the back of the lid. No one in Ontario sells a similar product?


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Norman said:


> Thanks found it...pretty pricey... I just need to cover a small area at the back of the lid. No one in Ontario sells a similar product?


I may be able to help you out I think I had some left over from when I made lids for my old tank, I will check after work ...I'm in Brampton pm me if your interested.


----------



## Tdot (Sep 22, 2012)

You can find mesh and frame slats/corners at HD or Lowes and build your own screen cover. Problem is the frames only seem to come in white or brown, but they could be painted prior to assembly.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Tdot said:


> You can find mesh and frame slats/corners at HD or Lowes and build your own screen cover. Problem is the frames only seem to come in white or brown, but they could be painted prior to assembly.


Yes thanks I did pick up screen last night but not sure how I could convert the lid so that I can still access the tank to feed and....did I mention that I'm somewhat technically "challenged"?


----------

